# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Benidorm Series 4

## Perdita

A fourth series of Benidorm is being written for transmission in 2011, show creator Derren Litten has confirmed.

Writing on his Twitter page, Litten also revealed that a one-off special will air this year and a live show is being plotted for next year.

"I'm writing a one off special for 2010 and a 4th series for 2011. Also planning a LIVE show for 2011!" he wrote.

The ITV1 comedy started in 2007 and has since run for three series, with the most recent switching to an hour-long format.

----------


## Perdita

Katie Price and Cilla Black are to make guest appearances in Benidorm, it has been announced.

The ITV1 show's creator and writer Derren Litten confirmed the news while speaking at Attitude magazine's Sweet 16 party, describing the pair's involvement as "really exciting".

Litten told The Mirror: "Both women are great signings for the show and I can't wait to work with them. Cilla has basically agreed to play the oldest swinger in town and will really ham it up in a basque and suspenders, all the works.

"The show will be going out in autumn and will be very special. I'm really proud of it."

He added: "I've always wanted to work with Katie too, so we've been in touch with her people and offered her a role playing a completely chavvy Brit abroad, getting them out for the lads and lying by the pool. She probably won't have to do too much acting. It will be more sunbathing and bikini action."

Benidorm's autumn outing will be a one-off special, while a fourth series will follow in 2011.

----------


## alan45

JORDAN is set to make a cameo appearance in holiday comedy Benidorm as a chavvy Brit abroad - alongside veteran Cilla Black who's been signed up as an ageing swinger.
The glamour girl, 31, "won't have to do much acting" according to the show's creator Derren Litten as she transforms herself into a tacky holidaymaker for the ITV1 show.


He told a newspaper: "I've always wanted to work with Katie, so we've been in touch with her people and offered her a role playing a completely chavvy Brit abroad, getting them out for the lads and lying by the pool.

"She probably won't have to do too much acting. It will be more sunbathing and bikini action."

Apart from stints in her own reality TV shows for ITV2, the mum-of-three hasn't had much acting experience.

But her hubby Alex Reid, 34, might be able to lend her a helping hand.

His flick Killer Bitch recently held its premiere in London.


Former Benidorm star ... Johnny Vegas
But the cage fighter snubbed the event - saying the filmmakers used him for publicity.

Meanwhile, Cilla, 66, is set to show off her impressive body in skimpy clobber for her amusing role.

Derren added at Attitude magazine's Sweet 16 party: "Both women are great signings for the show and I can't wait to work with them. Cilla has basically agreed to play the oldest swinger in town and will really ham it up in a basque and suspenders, all the works."

The show put comedian Johnny Vegas back in the public eye for his role as Geoff Maltby, but he left after the third series.



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0nFwYMD9Y

At last this pneumatic bimbo has found a job which suits her talents

----------


## Perdita

Geoffrey Hutchings has died at the age of 71.

The Benidorm actor passed away yesterday morning from a suspected viral infection, reports BBC News.

The Rada-trained star's agent said: "He was fine at lunchtime on Wednesday but he had died by Thursday morning."

Hutchings, who also appeared in EastEnders as the father of Jane and Christian Clarke, was due to return to his role as Mel Harvey in the ITV comedy's new series shortly.

The Olivier Award winner's new sitcom Grandma's House is due to air on BBC Two this summer.

In a statement, Tiger Aspect Productions said: "We are all incredibly sad to hear of Geoffrey's passing. He has been a major part of Tiger Aspect's comedy in recent years, and his unique talents will be hugely missed by everyone who knew and worked with him.

"Our thoughts are with his family at this sad time."

The Dorchester-born actor's other TV credits include Bad Girls, Foyle's War and Midsomer Murders.

*RIP Geoff *

----------


## Perdita

Louie Spence has said that he did a good job with his cameo for the upcoming Benidorm Christmas special.

However, the Pineapple Dance Studios star also admitted to Heat that he may have been eclipsed on the ITV1 show by the performance of Cilla Black.

Spence said: "I've just come back from the Costa del Sol, where I was filming the Christmas special of Benidorm. Now, I don't like to blow my own trumpet, but I will.

"I thought I did a bloody good job in my starring cameo role, until, surprise surprise! Who should turn up and slap me right between the thighs?"

He added: "'Higha chuck, it's our Cilla here!'. I have to say she was truly amazing, and as an actress she keeps it real.

"We had a lovely Champagne supper one evening, and chatted about this and that, including the lives of celebrities. She has some stories to tell, does our Cilla! Don't you just love her? I do!"

----------


## alan45

This Christmas, ITV1 viewers will get a burst of Spanish sunshine in their homes with a one off festive Benidorm special. 


Award-winning creator and writer, Derren Litten will once again bring alive the Brits abroad with many of your favourite holidaymakers returning for the usual holiday mishaps……and a few surprises along the way! 


We finally get to meet all the members of the Middlesbrough Swingers Association – one of them is played by Louie Spence! 


Su Pollard appears as herself with star billing in the Benidorm Palace Christmas show – all doesn’t go to plan though when she comes face to face with Madge! 


Brian Murphy will also guest stars as a love interest for Noreen 


The hugely popular comedy series also returns for a 4th series in early 2011.

----------

no1abbafan (24-11-2010)

----------


## no1abbafan

Best news I heard in ages - Love Benidorm - makes me laugh out loud

----------


## Perdita

Denise Welch has joined the cast of 'Benidorm'. 

The 'Loose Women' panellist - who is currently competing alongside professional skating star Matt Evers on 'Dancing On Ice' - will join her real-life husband Tim Healy on the upcoming fourth series of the ITV1 show.

With Tim currently playing Geordie transvestite Leslie in the comedy-drama - which is set in a Spanish holiday resort - Denise will assume the role of tattooed, short-skirted crime queen Scary Mary.

However, her arrival could spell trouble for an unsuspecting Leslie.

Tim explained: "Scary Mary - who is a black belt in martial arts - ends up drop-kicking Leslie into the pool."

Denise could be getting some of her 'Dancing On Ice' moves from her husband's 'Benidorm' alter-ego, as the 52-year-old star recently admitted she is inspired by drag queens.

She said: "I love drag queens. I'm inspired by them! I've never felt so energised. Attitude magazine said the gayometer explodes when I'm around. My dad was a drag queen.

"Everyone else grew up in McDonalds and I grew up in gay bars. I was that child. My dad was a sh*t drag act. He was a Welch so he used to go out as Raquel. He was shameless!"

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## Chris_2k11

I watched this for the first time last night on ITV2 and was in fits, I can't believe i've never seen it before!

----------


## Perdita

The cast of Benidorm have praised their series four guests stars Bananarama.

Tony Maudsley, Adam Gillen and Shelley Longworth, who have all joined the Derren Litten comedy for the latest run, said that they had "great fun" with the '80s girlband, who cameo in the second half of the series.

"Bananarama were great fun! I loved them. They were fantastic," Gillen told DS. "They were brilliant girls - really glamorous and really, really funny. I didn't know what to expect, but they weren't prissy or self-conscious at all."

Longworth commented: "We did a scene together in Neptunes and we went out for a meal together. They were great together those girls."

Maudsley added: "One of the highlights for me was Bananarama. Working with the girls in episode five was just brilliantly exciting. I grew up with the girls in the '80s and know them well and I can promise you that they didn't disappoint."

Ex-Blind Date presenter Cilla Black makes a cameo appearance in tonight's Benidorm, which airs at 9pm on ITV1.

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I watched it tonight. I had to watch it on the cable channel as Scotland was showing a football programme about Scotland 1974 world cup team.  Anyway what a laugh loved Cilla's small role and Janice saying it's Cillia Black "Surprise Surprise" pity their wasn't an "Our Graham" joke. Funniest part was when Janice headbuted scary Mary then yelled "That f**king hurt" classic brits on holiday.

----------


## Katy

it was briliant! i just love janice, and Mick just looks like my old headteacher!

----------

